

The Sex Profile: iOS app to log motion and encourage condom use (in Sweden) - tomkinstinch
http://vimeo.com/32788295

======
tomkinstinch
The QR code in the ad points to this address, which appears to be the main
site: <http://kondom08.nu>

(<http://kondom08.nu/app> is the actual code, but it is a broken link)

Anyone have any more information about this campaign?

